# NH T6050 Reviews and Input



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking at buying a new NH T6050 w/loader and 3rd function. It has one set of wheel weights, prob add more and fill the tires. Looking for info from any of you guys that have one. Considered going a little bigger with the T6070 but I dont want spend the extra money right now. I can always trade it in later if I need something bigger. What will it do well and what wont it do well. I know this tractor isnt a big row crop tractor but I feel it will do what I need in the hay field and some smaller tillage work. Will it handle a 13' NH rotary conditioner, JD 567? I dont have a lot of hills. Mostly pretty flat with some minor inclines. I think this is comparable to the JD6430. Looked at those but I have a better relationship with the guys at NH. I feel like the NH6050 is slightly bigger and alittle more power. Am I wrong?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure, but can I suggest that when you have your tires filled, pay the little extra for beet juice. I've repaired two rims this year and had to replace a third, all had calcium in them previously, all were rear rims.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We don't have a NH T6050, but we have a NH T6030. Which of course is smaller. It has plenty of power and can even pull a 15 foot disc fairly well. We use it for small baling and such. The things I don't like about it is the way you have to get in and out of the cab. Generally if you might be an older person or an larger person (I'm neither) you will have to move to the trainer seat before you can get out. But maybe that's how it is with other tractors with trainer seats? I don't have another one with trainer seats. I don't particularly like the Plus transmission that it has. I guess it's ok, but it isn't as convenient as our MF 6290 transmission. Things are cheaply built on it. LIke door handles, hood latches and the like. One thing that is good about ours is that we have cab suspension. That is good stuff there. However if I was looking for a similar tractor to the T6030 I would look first at a MF tractor or even a JD tractor if the green dealer wasn't to crazy high on the price like they tend to be here.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

We rented a 6070 this year and it has done everything we needed it to do but I would be very hard pressed to own one of these tractors. We have pulled a Case 8312 moco with no problem and used it on our tedders and rakes and a small Howard rototiller. Can't complain about the power for the size of the tractor. Do have plenty of little things to complain about though...

The 16x16 trans is not nearly as nice as the 18sp full powershift our neighbor has on his 6030. If you buy one, the electronic hyd valves are the only way to go. The cab/controls/seating are fine if you are a contortionist but all the extra little efforts to reach shift buttons, hyd levers, etc really get old if you are in the tractor all day. Ergonomics are just plain terrible!

Bottom line for me was the tractor was available, rental rate was fine at $20/hr, and I will be very happy to send it back this fall.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Agree with Haystax about the extra reaching needed for the controls. Not sure how the loader controls are on the one you are looking at, but if you have to lean to reach the joystick like I have to lean forward to reach the shift controller that wouldn't be fun at all.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a couple NH's this year and i agree with Haystax and Teslan, the ergonomics on NH tractors suck big time. I'm 5'10", average size so who do they design these for? It's almost like the loader/grapple controls were an afterthought completely. Forget using the right hand door unless you are blowing out the cab, no inside access. Not a fan of lever type park brakes either, JD's park position makes more sense and an operator can't drive away with the brake partly on. I guess if it's your only tractor or you run only NH tractors i guy make get used to it but i'm not sure i can.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I plan on putting beat juice. I havent ever done that but after reading about it on here, I'm gonna do it. I asked around alittle, sounds like its a pretty new thing in our area. On this one, it does have the controls all on the arm rest. The loader joystick is right there as well, shouldnt be much reaching. But after hearing all these things, before I sign the dotted line. Im gonna spend a little time in the cab to check these things out. For me, its either JD or NH. Case is close but I'm not a fan of them. MF is too far away. Have a MF but it is a pain to get parts. Either have to drive 1 1/2 hr or ship it to my door. Most of my hay equipment is NH. My round baler is a JD567 and my back up square baler is a JD 346. So I'm not necessarily set on NH. Should I check out the JD 6430? I think its a little small for what I want. I would have to go to a JD 7230. Which is why I was thinking of going to the T6050 NH. Trying not to spend the extra cash as I want to buy a couple other pieces of equipment. Could go to a a slightly used 7230 but there is better financing on the new stuff. I can get 0%.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have several 6430's and I don't think it would be enough tractor for a 15' discbine. They will pull a 15' mower conditioner pretty good but a 11' is probably all it wants in a discbine. I traded in my last NH 2 years ago for green and have not regretted it. NH's were being built really cheap. I had no problems with the engines, it was little stuff that always made me mad. The 7230 would make an awesome tractor especially with 24/24 or IVT.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

7230 with IVT now there's something that I would like to have....


----------



## jbh (Aug 13, 2012)

Not using a T6050, but a TS110A on a 567. Pretty much the same tractor and chassis only with a 4 cylinder instead. We have been taking hay off an 80 acre tract so rough and hilly the neighbors wont even touch it and we have a hard time finding someone willing to run the 2nd tractor and mower for fear of it.

The 110 runs the baler fine at 2-3 mph on the steeeeeep hills and 5-6 mph on the moderate hills. I keep it at 1500 rpm and it seems to have more power in reserve in that spot and the baler/pickup works excellent at that speed too.

A six cylinder NH T6000 series would be dandy for that baler. And it may be the perfect compromise between the four cylinder 6x30series and six cylinder 7x30 series Deeres, as it has less frame (and $$) than the 7x30s but more engine than the 6x30s.

The quirks on the T6000 series NH or Case IH counterpart for me is the 3pt controls location and the reach for the gear selector. Also, the clutch is hair pin and sensitive...so if you like feathering the clutch to inch around, you may hate it. There is literally only a couple of inches of clutch travel between clutch engagement and disengagement, which I have developed a feel for now, but new operators get caught by surprise.

The visibilty of the NH/Case IH cabs are downright awesome.

Deere gets a bad rep for being more expensive. But when you option out a NH T6030 or 6050 and a JD6430 feature for feature, the price gap seems to narrow down. If you have good dealer support from both brands, pick the tractor with the cab that fits your body better and don't look back. I like the New Holland, but would be delighted with either one in our shed.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Its interesting to hear so much NH talk as being "cheaply built." I haven't noticed that on NH equipment yet. But I dont have a NH tractor, if I buy one, this will be the first. I think I cover all the other brands except for Case. lol. I asked a neighbor about his newer JD. He trades them in every 3-4 yrs on a new one. He said there were things he didnt like about the new JDs. He would rather have his previous 6420?? (I think) back. I think his quote was, "JD isnt always as good as they claim" Sounds like its all in a person's preference. Are you guys putting fluid in the front tires as well? I personally havent done that on any of my tractors but does that help with field work? Similar to front weights?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It's the little things that break. Though on a little TN75 we have an injector went and a senser on the transmission goes out every year causing the thing not to be able to shift. But on the T6030 We've had to fix door latches twice. The hood latch 3 times. The engine has been fine on the 6030. Also don't load the plastic tool boxes up with tools. They will break and fall off. Especially if you have kind of rough flelds. This is the same for any and all newer NH equipment toolboxes. They use the same lousy toolboxes for everything. Isn't Case the same as New Holland now just different colors? The NH/Case dealer here doesn't get in many new Case tractors.


----------



## jbh (Aug 13, 2012)

CockrellHillFarms said:


> Its interesting to hear so much NH talk as being "cheaply built." I haven't noticed that on NH equipment yet. But I dont have a NH tractor, if I buy one, this will be the first. I think I cover all the other brands except for Case. lol. I asked a neighbor about his newer JD. He trades them in every 3-4 yrs on a new one. He said there were things he didnt like about the new JDs. He would rather have his previous 6420?? (I think) back. I think his quote was, "JD isnt always as good as they claim" Sounds like its all in a person's preference. Are you guys putting fluid in the front tires as well? I personally havent done that on any of my tractors but does that help with field work? Similar to front weights?


Ours came with liquid ballasting in the front and rear. Ran it a couple seasons with it in. I drained the tires two seasons ago and will never have liquid filled tires again. I feel properly inflated radials provide all the traction needed without liquid because the tires flex as they should and ride a whole lot better. The same theory applies to drag racers or off roaders who deflate tires for more flex/traction. When you hydro fill radial ag tires you lose some of that flex. On bias tires it doesn't matter as much.

You are looking at tractors that tip the scales at 5+ tons, so the weight is there for grip. If you check the Nebraska tractor tests you will see where most unladen tractors static weights are around 60% rear and 40% front. Add to the fact you will hitch up a tongue heavy baler and there is some serious weight on the rears, so adding 1000 lbs of ballast to the rear does little additional help in my opinion. If you are not using a loader, front weights may be something to consider. When baling I like to attach the 7' bucket to the loader and it really balances things out.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Teslan said:


> It's the little things that break. Though on a little TN75 we have an injector went and a senser on the transmission goes out every year causing the thing not to be able to shift. But on the T6030 We've had to fix door latches twice. The hood latch 3 times. The engine has been fine on the 6030. Also don't load the plastic tool boxes up with tools. They will break and fall off. Especially if you have kind of rough flelds. This is the same for any and all newer NH equipment toolboxes. They use the same lousy toolboxes for everything. Isn't Case the same as New Holland now just different colors? The NH/Case dealer here doesn't get in many new Case tractors.


Yeah I believe they are basically the same. I haven't looked at Case tractors much but I would think they are the same with different names more or less. The rest of the equipment is the exact same. Just different paint. Combines are prob a different story, dont know much about NH or Case combines. I would guess the reason you dont see many new tractors has to do with how their agreement is setup with their bank. In other words, how much inventory they are allowed to have on their lot. And as tractors grow in price, so does their over head. I've noticed that around here you dont see many new tractors on lots BUT they want to sell you one. So I think places are trading with other dealers more than in the past. As well as ordering them straight from the factory. Just my opinion. Or...maybe they arent selling many Case tractors. lol. Could be that simple as well


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I see NH tractors on their lot, but not Case tractors. Maybe people around here like blue rather then red? The dealer has always sold NH, but then they merged/bought out the Case/IH dealer about the same time NH and Case merged. Maybe the owner just likes selling NH better. They have nothing Case on the lot. And yes when we bought the 6030 is came straight from the factory. They had another model on the lot to climb in and drive around, but my dad wanted the suspension cab and you could only order that. The Massey dealer always has one or two tractors, but always the really big ones. The JD dealer has scads of tractors of all shapes and sizes on their lots. Some used some new.


----------

